# Silver breeding resulting in blues?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Awwww  I love blues, so I would be fine with it if they happened to turn out blue. Have you seen Axeldog's blue girl Betty? Stunning!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Silvers should (I think) be starting to look sliver on their muzzles since they have already had their FFT groomed. I think if the breeder is a good breeder and the litter is a good breeding then to heck with what color they are.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Cute, cute, cute!!! I needed a dose of poodle puppies today.


----------



## DSharon (Jan 2, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Awwww  I love blues, so I would be fine with it if they happened to turn out blue. Have you seen Axeldog's blue girl Betty? Stunning!




I just saw the thread on her summer cut. She is quite the looker!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

What cuties!!! I too have been wondering about this, as I thought silvers (and silver beige) carry two copies of the dilute gene and thus would only be able to have puppies who are silver/silver beige. Is it possible for a silver parent to have a black offspring? I didn't think that was possible but saw a little where that appeared to happen and was confused. Perhaps the "black" puppies very slowly will turn blue but they looked very black when young. At any rate, those blue pups are adorable!! Will your puppy be matched to you or are you going to have to do the choosing?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Usually by around 4 weeks of age (I think) their muzzles will look silver when shaved if they're going to be silver. I like blue also personally. But it's up to you. I also think if these are well bred puppies (adorable looking) and you're eager for one, you should talk yourself out of being too concerned with the color. When I was searching for my first poodles, I was wanting one of a couple of colors. I wound up not getting those colors and settling instead for what I've got. Boy! Am I ever glad I did! That will cease to be of importance to you and in fact, likely you'll decide you like the color you got better. At least that's what happened with me. I love my white and my almost phantom. You'd love blue too I bet. (Yes, Betty is stunning!)


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

a silver beige and a silver should only have silvers and silver beige pups.
however, the gene that causes progressive greying hasn't yet been identified so i suppose that there's a possibility that it's not a simple recessive. i'd also be curious if there might be another sire involved, because everything i've learned about poodle color genentics suggests that blues really should be impossible from such a breeding.

that said, the pups are adorable, and watching blues fade is super fun even if it's a slower change than in a silver!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I visited my pup's all silver litter at 5 weeks and there was a pretty big variety of muzzle silvering then. I would guess still silver!

























For Rory's litter it was at 6 weeks that they were all obviously silver.


----------



## Toys4me (Aug 1, 2021)

DSharon said:


> The silver litter that I'm choosing a puppy from are five weeks old today. My breeder has been great at sending me pictures the whole time. The two males he's got his eye on for me are still quite dark though and he's beginning to think they may be blues rather than silvers.
> 
> The pairing was a silver dam and a silver beige sire. I was under the impression that two recessive carrying parents would only produce the same recessive carrying puppies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toys4me (Aug 1, 2021)

They dont look like Silvers, they'd be blues. I breed both


----------



## Toys4me (Aug 1, 2021)

DSharon said:


> The silver litter that I'm choosing a puppy from are five weeks old today. My breeder has been great at sending me pictures the whole time. The two males he's got his eye on for me are still quite dark though and he's beginning to think they may be blues rather than silvers.
> 
> The pairing was a silver dam and a silver beige sire. I was under the impression that two recessive carrying parents would only produce the same recessive carrying puppies.
> 
> ...





Muggles said:


> I visited my pup's all silver litter at 5 weeks and there was a pretty big variety of muzzle silvering then. I would guess still silver!
> 
> View attachment 399178
> 
> ...


They dont look Silver at all. Cute as, but should me much brighter in the face first shave around 5 weeks can definitely tell. Id say blues,


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Toys4me said:


> They dont look Silver at all. Cute as, but should me much brighter in the face first shave around 5 weeks can definitely tell. Id say blues,


Welcome! This is a super old thread, so I’m closing it to further replies to avoid any confusion. Head on over to Member Introductions to say hello, and check out section 5 of the forum rules for those that pertain specifically to breeders.


----------

